# Tackle Time Tourney ?



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I just read in GDN's that this tourney was from July 1st-4th. Was it cut short. Its usually a week isn't it? It will be held on the Dike as usual tho.


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Tackle Time*

I think the tournament actually starts tomorrow night at midnight. I was on the Dike at lunch and stopped at Boyds. They did not have any literature, but said that they would start selling tickets today at 5:00 PM.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

had a correction in the GDN's paper...starts tonight at 12am thru the 3rd


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Does anyone know if they are keeping the leader board up to date?If so are they going to post it on the world wide web?
I heard they have a Facebook account . I can not find anything.

Maybe I will take a drive by this afternnon.


----------

